
Sparrow for Mac: a study in minimalist e-mail interfaces - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/10/sparrow-a-study-in-minimalist-e-mail-interfaces.ars
======
jacobolus
Discussion from a few days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1756993>

------
derefr
Why is this using IMAP? IMAP is my biggest problem with Mail.app—every time I
think of setting it up (for example, to grab the notes that iTunes syncs from
my iPhone), it immediately deigns to eat 3GB of my laptop's hard disk by
downloading and (redundantly) persisting every message I've ever received.

At least, in Mail.app, it's justified, as generic mail clients should use
lowest-common-denominator technologies. However, Sparrow is _just_ for Gmail.
Why isn't it using the Gmail API, the way the Android Gmail client does? Push
notifications for free, no mailbox syncing, no indexing, etc.

~~~
derefr
Okay, looking at their website, they're planning on doing more than just Gmail
as well, soon enough. Still, that's a bit disappointing; I've been wishing for
a native pure-Gmail client that takes _fewer_ resources and _less_ loading
time than the web version for a long time, and this is the closest anyone has
come—but now they're moving in a different direction.

~~~
mike-cardwell
If you want a light weight email client, have you tried Mutt or Pine?

